# HDMI-Funkübertragung



## NussiBussi (8. Juni 2012)

*HDMI-Funkübertragung*

Bin bei Conrad auf folgendes gestossen:

HDMI-Funkübertragungs-Set Stick im Conrad Online Shop | 873879

Idee: Den TV o.ä. per Funk damit anzusteuern hat schon was. Intel bietet in dem Bereich z.B. das Wireless-Display an. Jedoch kenne ich mich mit dem Thema nicht wirklich aus. Mein Gedanke war über einen Laptop/ Netbook einen Film, Bilder etc auf dem TV über Funk zu streamen.

Frage: Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrung oder kennt jemanden damit?


----------



## Ryle (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: HDMI-Funkübertragung*

Ich würde da eher auf den Just Sling setzen, der überträgt auf jeden Fall unkomprimiert und ist sehr benutzerfreundlich, Testberichte findest du auch welche. Auf diese Conrad Basteleien würde ich nicht allzu viel geben, mit einem Sender so groß wie ein USB Stick schon zweimal nicht 

Beim Just Sling wird auch ein USB Signal mit übertragen und er hat nen IR Empfänger somit kannst du ne Fernbedienung nutzen oder den dem Empfänger Teil, also am Fernseher, den PC steuern.


----------



## NussiBussi (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: HDMI-Funkübertragung*

Danke für die Alternative.

Hast du irgendwelche Erfahrungen damit?

Finde jedoch den Sender für den Laptop o.ä. etwas zu groß. Für einen Desktop jedoch eine sehr gute Alternative zum HDMI-Kabel. Würde mich noch interessieren ob ein Klinkenanschluss o.ä. für eine Musikanlage möglich ist, da ein TV fast nie über ein HDMI-Signal den Ton an eine externe Anlage weitergeben kann.

Sry, bin gerade mobil online


----------



## Ryle (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: HDMI-Funkübertragung*

Wieso sollte das nicht gehen ? So ziemlich jeder Fernseher hat einen Audioaugang in irgendeiner Form, also Klinke, Cinch oder auch Digital und da greifst du eben Audio ab und gehst mit an die Anlage.


----------



## NussiBussi (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: HDMI-Funkübertragung*

Problem ist jedoch das z.B. beim DivX-Format von PC per HDMI an TV und davon an Anlage der TV (meiner definitiv) nicht in der Lage ist die Tonspur bzw Audio-Signal an die Anlage weiterzugeben. Ich müsste um Ton über Anlage wiederzugeben das HDMI (oder DVI - in dem Falle Banane)-Kabel an TV für Bild und extra Audiokabel vom PC an Anlage... Tipp?
BlueRay oder DVD ist wiederrum was anderes da es dort eine extra Tonspur gibt.


----------



## Ryle (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: HDMI-Funkübertragung*

Geht es allgemein am TV nicht, also auch nicht an seinen Boxen oder schleift er nur nicht durch ?
Falls es gar nicht geht fehlt dir entweder der HD Audio Treiber für die Grafikkarte, oder du hast HDMI bzw. der Monitor nicht als Standardgerät in den Soundoptionen festgelegt. Schau mal bei Systemsteuerung/Sound dort müsste bei Wiedergabe dann HDMI oder dein Monitor/Fernseher gelistet sein wenn du ihn angeschlossen hast. Den musst du dann als Standardgerät festlegen dann sollte er Ton ausspucken.


----------



## NussiBussi (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: HDMI-Funkübertragung*

Ja das passt soweit alles. Sound wird über HDMI-Audio-irgendwas an den TV übermittelt. Der Ton kann jedoch NUR an den TV-Boxen wiedergegeben werden. Eine Tonausgabe über Anlage (Anlage ist in dem Fall nur mit TV über Audiokabel verbunden) ist jedoch nicht möglich.
Mein Vater hat das gleiche Problem mit seinem Barebone, schickt vom PC das Bild über HDMI an TV und Ton vom PC per Audiokabel an Anlage.

Mein Problem richtet sich an z.B. AVI-,MKV-Files. Bluerays und DVDs außen vor!!!


----------



## Ryle (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: HDMI-Funkübertragung*

Kommt wohl auf die Glotze an. Bei den mkvs mal analoge Tonformate benutzen, irgendwie muss das gehen musst mal in den Einstellungen am Player usw. rumspielen. Also bei mir geht es an 2 Monitoren und 2 Fernsehern.
Oder hat dein AVR HDMI In und Out ? Das würde es natürlich vereinfachen, dann gehste mit HDMI an den AVR und dann von da an die Glotze.


----------



## Superwip (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: HDMI-Funkübertragung*

WHDI ist im Prinzip das "offizielle" kabellose HDMI und insbesondere auch sehr latenzarm und daher spieletauglich. Ob man das von der Conrad Lösung auch behaupten kann weiß ich nicht.


----------

